# Wolverhampton



## big eejit (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm coming up to Wolves in a couple of weeks for a gig at the civic centre. Anyone recommend any good pubs in the centre for a few beers and maybe summat to eat?


----------



## StanSmith (Aug 31, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I'm coming up to Wolves in a couple of weeks for a gig at the civic centre. Anyone recommend any good pubs in the centre for a few beers and maybe summat to eat?



Who you going to see? Basically Wolverhampton City Centre is fairly standard, within close walking distance of the Civic you have got a Yates, Weatherspoons, Varsity, Litten Tree, Hogshead and Royal London which all offer the same thing wherever you go in the country.

Then there are a few independent pubs (such as The Posada and the bizarre Giffard Arms) which offer the non-chain option.

Then if you fancy a curry there are plenty of options for those!!

If you are driving there is a large underground car park straight opposite the Civic underneath the council buildingsm which is as safe as you are going to get in Wolvo.


----------



## big eejit (Aug 31, 2009)

Going to see Hank Williams 3. He's on a European Tour and Wolverhampton is one of the few UK dates. I think we've got parking at the Travel Lodge.

Curry sounds a great suggestion. Hadn't thought of that. Any curry house recommendations?


----------



## Geri (Aug 31, 2009)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/28/28206/Great_Western/Wolverhampton


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 31, 2009)

The Newhampton was the best pub in Wolverhampton when I lived there, you'd probably want to jump in a cab, 4 quid fare maybe, well worth it.


----------



## StanSmith (Aug 31, 2009)

To be honest ive never had a curry in Wolverhampton, strange that really being as I spend loads of time in the place. 

I was told the Bilash Tandoori in Cheapside (which is about a minutes walk from the Wulfrun where your gig is) is quite good, but like i say ive never been there but it looks nice enough.


----------



## mr steev (Aug 31, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Who you going to see? Basically Wolverhampton City Centre is fairly standard, within close walking distance of the Civic you have got a Yates, Weatherspoons, Varsity, Litten Tree, Hogshead and Royal London which all offer the same thing wherever you go in the country.
> 
> Then there are a few independent pubs (such as The Posada and the bizarre Giffard Arms) which offer the non-chain option.



The center is pretty shit to drink in tbh. The Posada is usually dead (although good ales), like you say, The Giffard is a alright if you like your rock. I've heard good things about the Great Western, but it's been years since I've been there.

I'd agree with Lizzieloo, if you've got bit of time to spare you're best bet is to get a cab to the New H. (It's not that far, but a cabs probably easier if you don't know the area). 

Currywise the Bilash is very good, but a bit pricey (think it's in the Michelin Guide). Jivans is a decent balti on Broad St in the centre. The Standard's not that bad either (but it's been a while since I've been)

If you're down by the Newhampton, Mother India or The Maharaja on Tettenhall Road are good... although they never use enough chillies


----------



## miss direct (Sep 1, 2009)

Spice Avenue is the best curry in Wolverhampton.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 1, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Spice Avenue is the best curry in Wolverhampton.



I'd say The Bilash is the best (but as I said, you will pay for it) Spice Avenue is pretty good, but not as good as Mother India or Maharaja imho


----------



## big eejit (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I don't mind quiet pubs if the beer;s ok, so will give the Posada a go. Someone else mentioned the Great Western too so will have a look there if we get time. Sure we will! That Bilash curry place is well expensive! Some of the others look promising tho.

We've decided not to have the dodgy hotel breakfast so if anyone knows any good cafes / greasy spoons... This is quickly becoming a guide to eating out in Wolverhampton.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 1, 2009)

Jays cafe on Stafford Street opposite the uni is probably the place for breakfasts (according to my gf, as I'm veggie ) or Jan's Den in Chapel Ash.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2009)

That's our trip to Wolverhampton planned then! Thanks for all your help.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 2, 2009)

big eejit said:


> That's our trip to Wolverhampton planned then! Thanks for all your help.




Great! I hope you have a wonderful time....Ive checked that HankIII fella out is that turbo country or something? Its certainly different from almost anything I listen to. But in a very good/interesting way.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks. He's Hank Williams' grandson and he does three different live sets in one gig - roughly country, hellbilly and assjack. At least that's what they're called here:

http://www.archive.org/details/hw3-2009-07-14

I prefer his country stuff. He encourages taping of his gigs and there are lots of good recordings on archive.org so you can download and see what you think.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 2, 2009)

Hellbilly?  I like the sound of that!

And the taping of gigs is a new one on me, the security at Wolverhampton will be upset because they get very touch about that sort of thing.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your info on Wolverhampton. We had a great time. Stayed in the travelodge, just down the road from Molineux - never knew that was so central. Went to the Warhol expo in the gallery in town. Tehn went drinking in the Tap and Spile and The Posada - proper boozers - loved them. Then went to the gig which was brilliant. And loud.







And stopped at The Public near West Bromwich on the way home. Which was bizarre and mostly shut.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 11, 2009)

Superb!!! Im glad you had a good time, ive never been to The Public it seemed like a good idea but it has been swallowing millions and millions of grants and been behind schedule for ages (maybe even years).....its been a bit of a let down apparently but everything is in West Brom 

And you got to see Molineux!!!! Yes it is quite central which is fantastic in the days of the ever popular out of town Stadia. Hopefully we will never move from there.

So once again im glad you enjoyed yourselves.....oh by the way I take it you enjoyed the gig?


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2009)

Both the Civic and Wulfrun are fantastic venue's as you are neither to close or too far from the artist.

You chose some good pubs too, and I have to agree that Spice Ave is the bestest Indian restaurant for food, service and surroundings.

Come back soon, Wolves has too many students and needs some real people who drink real beer and eats real foods.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 11, 2009)

Would love to go back to Wolves. Forgot to mention that we ate at Jivans - v friendly and good food. Especially the naan bread. OMG the naan bread was gorgeous! And massive! And the prawn puri. 

And £2.60 for a pint of Cobra. Would only drink dodgy lager in a curry house but it would cost more like £4 down here.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2009)

I loved living in Wolverhampton


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 11, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I loved living in Wolverhampton



Yeah Wolverhampton and The Black Country have their faults but you just cor beat their people!! 

The whole area seems to have a bit of a bad reputation but when I talk to "outsiders" that have moved to the area everybody seems to love the place....eventually!


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2009)

It is a small city, and it was so for a long time before it got accreditation, hence the 'reputation'
It is a 'mainly' down to earth city that has some great nightlife, great Uni, some great places of interest, 2 top venues for live acts and a premiership footy team.
(its a pity our accent is shite!)


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> (its a pity our accent is shite!)



You are soooooooo wrong.

When we lived in Tipton Mr Loo didn't understand the locals at first, at all


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> It is a small city, and it was so for a long time before it got accreditation, hence the 'reputation'
> It is a 'mainly' down to earth city that has some great nightlife, great Uni, some great places of interest, 2 top venues for live acts and a premiership footy team.
> (its a pity our accent is shite!)




I like our accent, infact I love the majority of accents and I must agree about the Civic and The Wulfun (and the recently departed Little Civic). But best of all is our PREMIERSHIP football team!!!!

Still makes me smile saying that!!


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2009)

I worked in the heart of the Black Country for 10 yrs doing my apprentiship, and my wolvo accent changed in to the ahh yow doin arr kid? ahh bin ya? , fetch mi coot type of talk.
Its not good!
Not as bad as Dudleey or brummie, but its got its own nasty twang which I dont appreciate (I can say this cause I have lived ther all of my 38yrs of life)


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 11, 2009)

Addy said:


> I worked in the heart of the Black Country for 10 yrs doing my apprentiship, and my wolvo accent changed in to the ahh yow doin arr kid? ahh bin ya? , fetch mi coot type of talk.
> Its not good!
> Not as bad as Dudleey or brummie, but its got its own nasty twang which I dont appreciate (I can say this cause I have lived ther all of my 38yrs of life)



Well being a Dudley bloke I always find our accent a bit more quicker than a Wolvo one, the Wolvo one is definitely different to mine.....not quite so good


----------



## Addy (Sep 11, 2009)

I can, quickly adapt a potteries accent and slang as I have worked within Stoke/Cheadle/Uttoxeter/Rugely for the last 12 years.

Costna kick a bo again a woe an yed it til it bost tha noste?


----------



## Spion (Sep 13, 2009)

I never knew there were different yammer accents, tho it stands to reason that there are


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 14, 2009)

There certainly are!

I am a Brummie so I can't tune in to the finer points of the Black Country accents but I have been told by Black Country friends that they can usually tell which town a person comes from by their accent.


----------



## Spion (Sep 14, 2009)

blossie33 said:


> There certainly are!
> 
> I am a Brummie so I can't tune in to the finer points of the Black Country accents but I have been told by Black Country friends that they can usually tell which town a person comes from by their accent.


I could make out about three types of Brummie - a far southern version, getting into Solihull really, that had shallower 'u' sounds; one in the north that merged into yamyam that you got in places like Great Barr, and; the main Brummie accent. I suppose you could add a fourth variant if you added older people, as even 30 years ago we were getting affected by Estuary English


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2009)

Spion said:


> I could make out about three types of Brummie - a far southern version, getting into Solihull really, that had shallower 'u' sounds; one in the north that merged into yamyam that you got in places like Great Barr, and; the main Brummie accent. I suppose you could add a fourth variant if you added older people, as even 30 years ago we were getting affected by Estuary English



I don't think it's possible to tell what area in Birmingham a person comes from  not in my 50+ years of experience anyway! There certainly are degrees of how broad the accent is but it's not limited to one area. I am from north Brum near Great Barr and I certainly don't have a yamyam accent, nor did anyone I grew up with 
West Bromwich is more the dividing line for the Black Country accent as it was originally Staffordshire.

Solihull is a slightly different kettle of fish as before the reorganisation of the counties (in the 70's?)it was not a part of Birmingham but just a town in Warwickshire so the accent was possibly a bit different but it's pretty much merged all together now.


----------



## Spion (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I wouldn't say it was a hard and fast thing, just something I thought I noticed.



blossie33 said:


> I am from north Brum near Great Barr and I certainly don't have a yamyam accent


 That's what yo think 



blossie33 said:


> Solihull is a slightly different kettle of fish


I was thinking of Shirley. I grew up in Hall Green and we could tell kids form Shirley by the way they spoke. They may just have been a bit posher than us tho


----------



## mr steev (Sep 15, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> The whole area seems to have a bit of a bad reputation but when I talk to "outsiders" that have moved to the area everybody seems to love the place....eventually!



Most 'outsiders' I've known have ended up staying here... or at least coming back after a few years! 

It's reputation is not deserved, nor is the reputation of it's people (thanks Timothy Spall )


----------



## discokermit (Sep 17, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Well being a Dudley bloke I always find our accent a bit more quicker than a Wolvo one, the Wolvo one is definitely different to mine.....not quite so good


wolvo accent is a bit shit. bilston is best.

i miss the dialect, the football, the chips and having workmates who know what they are doing. but the women in london are much better looking, so, swings and roundabouts really...


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 17, 2009)

discokermit said:


> wolvo accent is a bit shit. bilston is best.
> 
> i miss the dialect, the football, the chips and having workmates who know what they are doing. but the women in london are much better looking, so, swings and roundabouts really...



I miss the people, no-one talks to you here, I also miss being called wench by older women in Tipton.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 18, 2009)

discokermit said:


> wolvo accent is a bit shit. bilston is best.
> 
> i miss the dialect, the football, the chips and having workmates who know what they are doing. but the women in london are much better looking, so, swings and roundabouts really...



Ive heard that so many times of friends it must be true!



lizzieloo said:


> I miss the people, no-one talks to you here, I also miss being called wench by older women in Tipton.



Alright me Wench!!!

We have a southerner working with us a the moment and she took great offence at being called a wench as she saw it as an insult even when it was explained to her she still moaned.

But when in Rome (well Black Country) and all that!


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I miss the people, no-one talks to you here, I also miss being called wench by older women in Tipton.


 
Meet up with us in The Pie Factory and i'll call you wench all night if that what floats your boat


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 19, 2009)

StanSmith said:


> Ive heard that so many times of friends it must be true!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what i mean 

I'd lived in Wolverhampton for 2 years before I lived in Tipton and had never been called wench, must be proper old skool Black Country.


----------



## StanSmith (Sep 19, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> You know what i mean
> 
> I'd lived in Wolverhampton for 2 years before I lived in Tipton and had never been called wench, must be proper old skool Black Country.



I guess it is but being from Dudley i hear "old skool" stuff all the while here is a You Tube video that might "tek ya back a bit"


And here is a site full of old Black Country words....

http://www.sedgleymanor.com/dictionaries/dialect.html


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2015)

Looked up this old thread as heading back to Wolves next weekend and wanted to check out the recommendations again.

Last time we spent the afternoon at a Warhol exhibition, this time we're off to Molineux to watch Wolves vs Watford.


----------



## JTG (Feb 27, 2015)

big eejit said:


> Looked up this old thread as heading back to Wolves next weekend and wanted to check out the recommendations again.
> 
> Last time we spent the afternoon at a Warhol exhibition, this time we're off to Molineux to watch Wolves vs Watford.


There are things to do there that don't begin with W as well


----------



## big eejit (Feb 27, 2015)

JTG said:


> There are things to do there that don't begin with W as well



I'm not sure there are you know! Forgot to mention that, as well as Warhol, we saw Hank Williams.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 27, 2015)

Well quite a few of the pubs mentioned earlier in this thread don't exist anymore and you'll probably notice that loads of shops are empty too.
The Posada and Tap & Spile that you visited last time are still there. One new place that has opened which is worth a visit though is The Lych Gate down the side of Barclays by St Peters church. A traditional pub with loads of ales. The Newhampton is still going strong (busier than ever). It's about a ten/fifteen minute walk down Newhampton Road (off the junction by the Molineux) then turn left down Riches Street. It may be quite busy tomorrow night though as there's some live music on


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 17, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to ask what the wolverhampton covid situation is like atm please. Sorry to bring the focus to the shit stuff, I've enjoyed reading this thread. I even listened to hellbilly hank  

A good friend & colleagues parents live in wolverhampton, and his nan too. My friends not doing so well atm, and being  worried might be driving some of the ways he's behaving..although he says it isn't. And that's fair enough too, he's an only child and been away from wolverhampton for a few years now so..  But I thought I'd ask you what the situation is there? 

He's a proper lad, and he has a _lot_ of rage going on right now, which is not serving him well!


----------



## cybershot (Nov 17, 2020)

Before national lockdown it was in tier 3.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 17, 2020)

Latest number of coronavirus deaths and confirmed cases in your area
					

See the latest figures for coronavirus cases and deaths in your area.




					www.expressandstar.com


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 18, 2020)

Not as many cases as other parts of the West Midlands I guess from this yesterday..


Posted at 10:23 17 Nov10:23 17 Nov
*Coronavirus: Rates rising in the West Midlands*
Stoke-on-Trent has the highest coronavirus infection rate in the West Midlands.

ReutersCopyright: Reuters
In the seven days to 12 November, the area had a rate of 543 cases per 100,000 population after 1,394 people tested positive for the virus.
Rates of infection are also rising in Dudley, with 542 people per 100,000 testing positive, followed by Sandwell with 494.
A majority of areas in England - 238 out of 315 - have seen a rise in case rates during the same seven-day period.
Hull has the highest rate in England, with 2,017 new cases recorded - the equivalent of 776 cases per 100,000 people.


I can understand his concern but I think things always sound worse from a distance - not that I don't understand the seriousness of it!
I live in London now but, as far as I am aware, no one I know has been infected.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 18, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Not as many cases as other parts of the West Midlands I guess from this yesterday..
> 
> 
> Posted at 10:23 17 Nov10:23 17 Nov
> ...



Thank you


----------



## mr steev (Nov 18, 2020)

blossie33 said:


> Not as many cases as other parts of the West Midlands I guess from this yesterday..
> 
> 
> Posted at 10:23 17 Nov10:23 17 Nov
> ...



The cases do seem to vary quite a bit from area to area. But the areas are pretty small, so just a few more cases make a big difference. My area in Wolverhampton is on 269 and dropping slightly, 2 miles up the road and it's 580 and rising.
It is definitely around. I know several people who have had it or have it now, but it doesn't feel like people are dropping like flies


----------

